# British dragon decabol 250 FAKE



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Is bd decabol fake if got a red cap, not sure how to test this, bottle is good, but metal cap is flimsy??


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Can ya post a photo mate


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

il try lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Whats the man date BD decabol has green caps.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

pretty sure there deca is 200mg per ml


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Pics


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Whats the man date BD decabol has green caps.


03 2009


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that m8


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Shouldn't it be 'nandrolone' as opposed to 'nandrolene'? I don't know anything about BD, but 'nandrolone' is the name of the substance we call Deca.


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well spotted. I know the guy sells alot, im thinking its either bad, or good copies. By someone who cant spell, lol


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

I have heard that there is alot of BD fakes about at the moment!

Certain expiry dates are a give away but cant remember which ones!


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

MyVision said:


> Shouldn't it be 'nandrolone' as opposed to 'nandrolene'? I don't know anything about BD, but 'nandrolone' is the name of the substance we call Deca.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/319016.stm

Seems it is a steroid, but id expect it to say nandralone


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

On the hologram there should be a panel that you can scratch off to reveal a number. Go to their site (address on vial) put number in will tell you if fake or not. Looks good to me though.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Whats the man date BD decabol has green caps.


Think they all have same color caps now mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Some conflicting posts, some say it's gtg some say all the caps are the same colour, some say it's 200mg/ml.

I'll just say it's fake, so it's fake mate, doesn't mean it's no good, just saying it's not genuine BD decabol.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's genuine BD.eu mate. Just shame they can't spell.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

i thought bd.com was the legit bd?


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

eurgar said:


> On the hologram there should be a panel that you can scratch off to reveal a number. Go to their site (address on vial) put number in will tell you if fake or not. Looks good to me though.


I tried that, the number must be 12 digits and its on the box, this didnt come in a box, so i am concerned.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

biglee32 said:


> I tried that, the number must be 12 digits and its on the box, this didnt come in a box, so i am concerned.


No mate it is a 7 digit number that is on the hologram on side of vial


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

the image of the one on there site says nandrolone opposed to nandrolene on the pic's.


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

sphinx121 said:


> the image of the one on there site says nandrolone opposed to nandrolene on the pic's.


Do you have adress for site, i struggled to get pics, and the authenticate thing wants 12 digits. thanks


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That is the old style BD and is nothing to do with BD.eu which is from Hong Kong.....on the last few batches of BD they all had red caps so it's good to go mate....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ve had the 250 and the 300mg but i acnt remember the colour i,m sure the 300 was green.It looks ok and somtimes the metal caps are flimsy from all labs.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I never knew BD did a deca 300.....in fact I'm pretty sure they didn't


----------



## Tigre82 (May 17, 2009)

sphinx121 said:


> the image of the one on there site says nandrolone opposed to nandrolene on the pic's.


I confirm!

And the website address on the label is .com or .eu?


----------



## Tigre82 (May 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> That is the old style BD and is nothing to do with BD.eu which is from Hong Kong.....on the last few batches of BD they all had red caps so it's good to go mate....


Ok, but the pic posted has .eu on the label!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tigre82 said:


> Ok, but the pic posted has .eu on the label!!!


yes, so it has...tbh I only glanced at the pic....But all I can say is, there is practically no genuine old style BD left, only a few things that hardly sell, such as mastabol etc...BD.eu are from hong kong and used to call themselves BD 4 yrs or so ago and trade off the genuine BD's name...Now they own the website.....But to me they are nothing to do with BD so I wouldn't touch them tbh....I mean a firm that sets uo business just to trade off a rivals name is not a firm I'd want to use....imo anyway...


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Robsta said:


> yes, so it has...tbh I only glanced at the pic....But all I can say is, there is practically no genuine old style BD left, only a few things that hardly sell, such as mastabol etc...BD.eu are from hong kong and used to call themselves BD 4 yrs or so ago and trade off the genuine BD's name...Now they own the website.....But to me they are nothing to do with BD so I wouldn't touch them tbh....I mean a firm that sets uo business just to trade off a rivals name is not a firm I'd want to use....imo anyway...


So it is a copy? Just got a little lost catching up, sorry.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

just get something else tbh mate..

too many conflicting opinions, not worth messing around with.


----------



## bubbaloo (Jun 28, 2009)

i have got some bd decabol with a white cap and a 5year expiry date,from all i have previously read i think its fake.just wondering if anyone can help.according to other sources they have not produced for some years and they never make anything longer than 3 year expiry.


----------



## jimbojames (Aug 3, 2009)

do not ask for sources again please mate...against the rules and will only result in you getting banned, or scammed


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Please edit you're post before a MOD has to, it's against forum rules to ask for sources.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

britsh dragon been out of bussiness for 5years now and all theyer stock had a expiry of 3years check theyer website even tells you there


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

lee.jones73 said:


> britsh dragon been out of bussiness for 5years now and all theyer stock had a expiry of 3years check theyer website even tells you there


Wrong on both counts.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

this is from theyer website:

26 May 2009

Counterfeited British Dragon products

We receive countless email inquiries whether the British Dragon Product purchased is a legitimate British Dragon product, with some people even adding pictures of the received product. Everybody should be aware that British Dragon has not manufactured any products in years and at the moment THERE ARE NONE LEGITIMATE British Dragon products available anywhere. New products were not yet made and our best estimate at the moment is September or October.

more

04 May 2009

First batch of New British Dragon products will be available in September-October 2009

First batch of New British Dragon products will be available in September-October 2009; not as previously announced in May 2009. We are experiencing delays due to problems with suitable raw material supplies. British Dragon products will only contain raw materials from certified companies that will provide us with an appropriate Drug Master File and Certificate of GMP compliance. more

19 March 2009

Underground labs and British Dragon counterfeiters

It is very dangerous to purchase steroids from illegal and illegitimate sources. Many so-called companies, known as underground laboratories (UGLs) are counterfeiting British Dragon products. These underground products are not made to pharmaceutical industry GMP standards nor do they use certified pharmaceutical-grade materials. In any cases, the quality of underground products depends directly upon the profit motive of the counterfeiters. They illegally buy substandard raw materials via the internet from Chinese suppliers that usually are not registered or licensed with the Chinese government as legitimate raw materials suppliers, but, rather, are just middlemen, i.e., individual Chinese nationals who buy raw materials either from legitimate suppliers or from illegal raw materials laboratories


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you are wrong mate......doesn't matter what is on the website,,,,that was done for a purpose...


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

i hope not went to buy some anabol 100 tabs in a packet made by british dragon from this guy for a good price for naps but posted a pic on steriod.com and they said they stoped making them so i checked theyer website and it does say that???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

there are still a few bd orals left....but they are not being produced any more by the bd we all know....there is another bd tho' which has traded off their name for a few years now, but people are getting this one mixed up with the genuine one which has now finished....but as I say, there are still a few orals left as they are made in batches of hundreds of thousands


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

there is not any BD oxydrol left, this I do know....


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I have seen loads of this Bd stuff, they are all coming with a red top, the Old Bd no longers exists(maybe few left), someone has taken over to produce these copys but with legit contents in them, all ug labs are copy of originals, its the copys which contain no gear that you should be worried about, the tablets are in production to, and these are different shapes then that of original BD


----------



## DotEU (Jul 7, 2009)

I doubt that is one of ours, but I dont know I cant see the back of the bottle, is there a hologram on it with a number code? It looks like one of the ori of a fake copy, ours dont have spelling mistakes.

Robsta, why do you always say bd.eu gear comes from hong kong????? you have never contacted us or talked to us to know anything about it and in fact its not made in hk

regards

.eu


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

this is the new stuff from BD.EU

ive used a fair bit, tren ace 75, EQ 200 and tren E 200, all are good imo

if genuine should come in a plastic casing, with the bdeu stamped on lid with a scatch off panel on back.

used some of there eu orals and rate em


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Some conflicting posts, some say it's gtg some say all the caps are the same colour, some say it's 200mg/ml.
> 
> I'll just say it's fake, so it's fake mate, doesn't mean it's no good, just saying it's not genuine BD decabol.


I agree... some are quoting the old scratch the hologram off, line. Whats the point... i've used fake BD decabol and its been good stuff. If i'd have scratched the hologram (if it had one) it would have revealed nothing, thats not to say yours is the same fake as mine.

If you source is reliable i would say its good to go. If your source is a friend of a friends mates uncle who you've never had it off before, i'd say you need a re think.


----------



## thebear (Aug 31, 2009)

DotEU i also have a couple of vials of the decabol-250 with the spelling mistakes but i have scratched the number off and they came up as legit on your site and they were individually packed the way they should be and have the hologram and correct top with writing on,i also have a couple of vials of test which came up fine as well,could you shed some light on the spelling mistake please?


----------



## DotEU (Jul 7, 2009)

thebear, could you please send me a pic? front of vial, rear of vial and lid? it may have passed through the net. give me some info on the mistakes and I will look into it

thx


----------



## thebear (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi DotEU,

Not able to get pics at the mo as camera is not working but the vials i have are exactly the same as the website and check out with the 7 digit code fine,the only difference is that it's spelt nandrolene on them.

I got them from a very good source though and plenty other people i know have been using it and getting results.I just thought i should let you know that there are possibly some spelling mistakes,i can give you the 7 digit codes on them if you like?


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

biglee32 said:


> 03 2009


ive heard British dragon havent made anything for years cuz of all the fakes. but there starting back up at the end of september!


----------



## Gareth B (Aug 30, 2009)

ste2103 said:


> ive heard British dragon havent made anything for years cuz of all the fakes. but there starting back up at the end of september!


 yes same here mate is says the same on there website its fake all bd products are fake its cooking oil


----------



## DotEU (Jul 7, 2009)

thebear said:


> Hi DotEU,
> 
> Not able to get pics at the mo as camera is not working but the vials i have are exactly the same as the website and check out with the 7 digit code fine,the only difference is that it's spelt nandrolene on them.
> 
> I got them from a very good source though and plenty other people i know have been using it and getting results.I just thought i should let you know that there are possibly some spelling mistakes,i can give you the 7 digit codes on them if you like?


no its ok, its unlikely there is a copy around of the holograms that check out. I will have a look into it, appreciate the info thanks. Glad your enjoying the product

regards

bd


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

British dragon E.U is fake underdosed underquality gear, there is so many other better quality UGLs out there why use this crap!


----------



## grahamaj (Dec 11, 2010)

1


----------



## grahamaj (Dec 11, 2010)

1


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

1


----------

